

Man creates his own hydroponics farm in the city - sberder
http://www.youtube.com/watch?&v=3IryIOyPfTE

======
sberder
I know that HN is not big on videos but this is a very interesting use of
arduino, ingenuity and simple farming principles. I especially like the way he
cycles everything to make it work in a nearly closed circuit.

